# Internal flights-best deals early or late bookings?



## Laul (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone knows whether you get the best deals on internal flights in Oz by booking earlier or later? Virgin Blue appear to be the cheapest for most of the flights we want but we don't know whether to hold off or book now? We would go ahead and book now but the downside is being held to those dates. 

Advice would be greatley appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

You can wait for the best deal flight but I think it's better to book early than wait. It's like saying "it's better to be safe than sorry". But it's your choice bud.


----------

